# Daylight savings time



## Into The Light (Mar 9, 2008)

i wasn't too happy about the time change at first today but it's evening now and it's still light out :yahoo: so yes it will be very early mornings this week and i'll be tired with the switch, but...  IT'S STILL LIGHT OUT! :thewave:


----------



## Halo (Mar 9, 2008)

Who cares about light...give me my sleep :zzz: :lol:


----------



## Into The Light (Mar 9, 2008)

oh i'll be cursing the time change tomorrow morning, i do know that :lol: i love sleep too but right now i'm happy because IT'S LIGHT OUT! (did i mention that? :lol

winter, you're on your way out :dance2::dance3:


----------



## Halo (Mar 9, 2008)

Maybe once or twice :lol:  And I will be thinking of you tomorrow morning saying...but IT'S STILL LIGHT OUT!! when I am dragging my but out of bed at 5:45 (when it will really only be 4:45 mg: )

Winter on its way out....ya right...have you seen the snow banks here :yuk:


----------



## Into The Light (Mar 9, 2008)

snowbanks? what snow banks? (denial makes it go away right? )

:snowballs:


----------



## Halo (Mar 9, 2008)

Sure denial....I like that    Nope...no snowbanks here, just mountains :lol:

:snowballs:


----------



## ladylore (Mar 9, 2008)

I have to say that this is the first year that I can remember where I haven't counted down the days until spring daylight savings time. I am so glad its here because it will still be light out at 7pm. But none of the counting down the days. :dance:


----------



## Banned (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah it's kinda weird that it's almost 6pm here and there is still light.  How exciting!!!


----------



## Halo (Mar 9, 2008)

I still say that I would rather have the :zzz: :lol:


----------



## lallieth (Mar 9, 2008)

hey ITL

IT was STILL LIGHT OUT.isnt now cause its almost 9.OH and those arent snowbanks.They are marshmallow mountains...who's got the chocolate.lets make SMORES


----------



## Banned (Mar 9, 2008)

I just got back from the park with the dogs...it was great!!  I taught Jonah (my eight month old puppy) how to go down the slide, we threw the ball some, ran ourselves silly....all with natural light!!!!  

It was great to get out!


----------

